# Suche Alternative zu Gigabyte RGB Fusion



## mumble_GLL (4. August 2018)

Wie der Titel schon verrät, suche ich eine Alternative zu Gigabyte´s RGB Fusion. Die App hat wohl noch Alpha Status. 
Gigabyte kriegts scheinbar nicht hin, dass
1. Die RGB Fusion App auch ohne App Center läuft. Oh, mal eben die Farben des Boards ändern also erst das Center öffnen und dann RGB Fusion. 
Das nervt.

2. Die Bedienung der Fusion App ist echt ein Krampf. Man stellt eine Farbe ein und vielleicht noch nen Effekt und selbst der Corsair Vengaence RGB Pro, wo selbst auf der Verpackung die kompatibilität von RGB Fusion angepriesen wird, klappt nicht 100%ig. Ich öffne die Fusion App, will die einzelnen Zonen des Boards unterschiedlich und mit verschiedenen Farben leuchten lassen, und muss feststellen, dass man hierfür ´nen Master braucht oder zumindest einfach Studiert haben muss, um diese App ordnungsgemäß zu nutzen.
Ich meine, es kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Corsair bekommt es doch mit seiner ICUE auch super hin und die ist wirklich klasse.
Oder vielleicht kann mir ja einer der diese Fusion App selbst nutzt, mal erklären, wie man sie richtig und ohne Probleme bedient.

Also, wenn ihr eine App kennt die eigenständig läuft ohne in einem extra Center ausgeführt werden zu müssen, postet es hier rein.
Die Alternative sollte: 
Einfache Bedienung bieten
Eigenständig laufen
Logischerweise das RGB Farbspektrum bieten
Kompatibel zu RGB RAM sein


----------



## Adonay (10. Oktober 2018)

Die neueste Version läuft ohne App Center ist aber trotz dem Changelog "Fix RGB Bugs" total verbuggt.
Stellt mir ab und zu die Boot-Farben beim Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 auf orange um und was noch schlimmer ist, die Farbe meiner Aorus 1080ti stellt sie auch einfach mal auf orange um, mal nach 1 Stunde oder einem Tag und das aber dann dauerhaft!
Das ganze sogar obwohl die Software keinen Zugriff auf die Karte hat weil aida64 im Hintergrund läuft.
Dazu kommt noch das mit der geringeren Helligkeit, mit der Aorus Engine in Version 1.26 ist das Logo viel heller beleuchtet allerdings bringt das eben auch nichts wenn aida64 läuft da die Helligkeit nicht statisch ist sondern von der Software gesteuert.

Ich bin gerade auch sehr unzufrieden allerdings ist die Bedienung noch relativ unproblematisch, falls du da noch Hilfe brauchst?!

Glaube nicht das es eine Alternative gibt aber wenn doch hätte ich sie gern.


----------



## DerBrandy01 (14. November 2018)

Das Problem kenne ich zu gut, habe ebenfalls ein Beitrag dazu verfasst. Die Software ist bei mir ebenfalls verbuggt und meine ML240L lässt sich nicht per Software steuern. Wie @Adonay schon sagt es an der aktuellen Version liegen könnte die verbugt ist lässt sich da wohl nichts machen. Gigabyte lässt auch nicht mehr zu eine ältere Version zu downloaden. Eine andere Alternative gibt es da wohl auch nicht. Da die Software Mainboard abhängig ist.


----------



## Pent (9. Mai 2019)

Gibt es denn hierzu irgendwelche Neuigkeiten? 
Die Fusion Software ist ja nun schon einige Monate so verbuggt. 
Ich habe nun ein Aorus Board mit Fusion 2.0 und musste durch Recherchen feststellen das die ältere Version viel besser ist als die aktuelle.

Weißt jemand wie ich die ältere Version installiert bekomme? 

Und warum macht Gigabyte da nichts? Ist da Besserung in Aussicht?


----------



## Adonay (9. Mai 2019)

Habe wohl vergessen den Thread zu aktualisieren.
Ich habe Anfang des Jahres (glaube ich) Dateien für die Grafikkarte der zu diesem Zeitpunkt aktuellen RGB Fusion Version durch die (identisch Dateinamen) der älteren Aorus Engine (Version müsste ich nachsehen) ersetzt und seitdem habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme mehr, keine ungewollten Änderungen der Farbe und die Beleuchtung der Graka läuft seitdem auch immer mit maximaler Helligkeit. 
Inwiefern das jemandem von euch hilft weiß ich nicht aber wenn ihr was braucht, einfach fragen


----------

